# Tug skipper jailed for 8 months



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Peter Leask from Mossbank, Shetlands has been jailed for the stranding of Anglia Sovereign outside Scalloway harbour in September last year. I thought the sentences were interesting. Four months for being more than three times over the legal alcohol limit, four months for refloating the ship before assessing the damage and two months to run concurrently for causing pollution. It seems that after his 13 man crew were air-lifted off the ship, he remained on board and reversed the ship off the rocks and sailed her single-handed into port. For this he received the same sentence as he did for driving her onto the rocks at full speed.
The owners, Klyne Tugs have a strict no-alcohol policy. Needless to say. Leask has been sacked.

Fred (Read)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

At first glance, giving the same sentences for running aground and then taking the vessel to safety seems unreasonable.

But the story could have had a very different ending if she had sunk during the voyage with potentially much greater pollution and maybe killing Mr Leask in the process. Drinking heavily was bad enough, but the follow-up action was totally irresponsible and foolish. Did he think he was above the law?

The guy should have been removed with the rest of the crew if it was known that he was over the limit.

Brian


----------

